# Virtual Frog Owner No More! Dendrobates Tinc Tree Frog???



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, after going to 8 or 9 reptile shows in a 600-mile radius from my home, I began to get recognized by one of the "big-name" dealers. He smilingly inquired, as I was asking (again) about viv plants and such, "You know, you're going to have to buy one eventually. If you had a frog in there, you wouldn't have to be overly concerned about plant fertilization!"

I had started a small 10-gallon tank complete with bonsai'd tree and plants, just no frog yet! I am pleased to announce that I am now officially no longer a virtual frog owner (I waited three weeks and two fly cultures to say that)!

I have purchased a 5-month old Dendro Tinc Patricia frog, which I believe is most likely female (large hump). She loves to sit in the bonsai tree like a big old parrot!

This is just a practice tank. Full viv to follow! Ed


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

wow nice viv


----------



## xshortstufx (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats . 

Just a heads up. I have a similar top for my fish and there might be little areas under the lid where your new PDF can get stuck. And if you have a light bulb in it, your viv might end up too hot for a PDF.


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

John: Thanks for the advice. There is, however, a thin piece of plexiglass separating the hood from the tank, so the frog is never able to make contact. I am using two smaller fluorescent bulbs which seem to be keeping the tank a nice 72 degrees during the day; 68 degrees at night.

I bought a large .220" piece of plexiglass at the hardware store that will replace the flimsy piece there now. I plan to install a vent with computer case circulating fan to keep the front glass condensation free (and an air exchange for the plants) and another access vent will connect to a humidifier. It is all being done in a small 10-gallon perspective so that I can learn from my mistakes. By the spring, I should know for certain the sex of my Patricia and be ready to complete my full-scale 65-gallon project and add a mate.

The neatest thing about all this is (1) my little frog is doing very well thanks to all I have learned here and in the DartFrogz site (thanks everybody) and (2) my wife has taken an unexpected interest in the frog, the plants and the whole care process. She is into photography and has taken numerous pics of the tank already and its just something I threw together! If I can now only get her to culture fruit flies, it would be a marriage made in froggy heaven!!

Ed




xshortstufx said:


> Congrats .
> 
> Just a heads up. I have a similar top for my fish and there might be little areas under the lid where your new PDF can get stuck. And if you have a light bulb in it, your viv might end up too hot for a PDF.


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

I love that picture of your frog hanging on the bonsai tree! My brother tried to get me to stick one of those fake plastic ones in my vivarium, haha. But maybe I'll get one similar to yours for one in the future. ^^


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats on your new tree frog!


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Your Bonsai tree looks like a Chinese Elm and I see a Venus Flytrap also. Both typically don't make good terrarium plants and should normally be grown outdoors. Both need to go through a Winter dormancy period and I'm afraid the Elm won't survive in the high humidity. That being said they still need to be protected during the dormancy period outside. Venus Flytraps actually are found only around the coastal area of Wilmington, North Carolina and I keep mine along with pitcher plants in a bog garden outside in my yard in the mountains of North Carolina. I also was involved in Bonsai for a number of years and still work with a couple. The NC Arboretum is only a couple of miles from my house and they have an expo this weekend. I have donated a couple of trees to them in the past. Check this link for more information The North Carolina Arboretum


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the congrats!

TDK: Thanks so much for your advice. The bonsai'd tree is, indeed, a Chinese Elm. It was on the half-price rack at Walmart for $3, so I picked it up. Actually, I have had good luck with bonsai'd plants in a viv setting providing adequate ventilation is provided. I know New England Bonsai, however, sells "indoor" trees that might fare better with less attention.

I refuse to put anything artificial in my viv, Mitch. Even those coconut "houses" will never be utilized by me. I plan on using hollow cork limbs which I will seal with resin on the inside for ease of cleaning; instead of coconut houses, I will have weighted "tree stumps" for the frogs to have access and sleep and do whatever else they would like to do with their privacy ! I live in the foothills of the Adirondack Mountains in Upstate NY, so that is the "theme" I will seek to emulate, complete with waterfalls and babbling brook (and a few other surprises). Ed


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new terrarium! Because it needs a winter cold cycle outside, the Elm won't make it in the terrarium (sadly, same for the Fly Trap). Also, if you have the tank in direct sun light, it can heat up to higher than the max of about 80 deg that the frog can handle, so you should be aware of this.

Tinctorius is a great frog and Patricia is one of the most beautiful morphs. Enjoy! Richard.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I always have thought Patricia tincs are beautiful, and yours is absolutely stunning---love those GIRLISH legs!!!  Looks like you got the hang of it with the terrarium plants! But what is the 'meter' doing INSIDE of the tank?

Congratulations at any rate, may you and your wife fulfill yourselves plentifully in this awesome LIFESTYLE of a hobby! 




Alex


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Cool, I like your parrot.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to frogging! Beautiful Tinc. I think most of can say we've never seen a Tinc in a tree before! You mentioned a plexiglass top. Plexiglass can rapidly warp with moisture. Maybe that won't matter with a bigger frog like a Tinc but keep an eye on it. Heard about too many losses from escapees. I always use glass.


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, we think she's a keeper.

Alex, are you saying you're sure she's a female? Been waiting to buy "it" a mate! Ed



yours said:


> I always have thought Patricia tincs are beautiful, and yours is absolutely stunning---love those GIRLISH legs!!!  Looks like you got the hang of it with the terrarium plants! But what is the 'meter' doing INSIDE of the tank?
> 
> Congratulations at any rate, may you and your wife fulfill yourselves plentifully in this awesome LIFESTYLE of a hobby!
> 
> ...


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Apparently, this is not a fluke! It is her nightly place of choice! (Maybe I should have broken down and bought that darn coconut shell )

I have a quarter-inch thick piece of plexiglass on top, but I will heed your experienced observation and will keep an eye on it. Chose plexiglas because, even though I took a stained glass course with the wife, I prefer to cut plexiglass over glass---especially when I'm making the odd shape vent cuts and all.

Ed




Pumilo said:


> Welcome to frogging! Beautiful Tinc. I think most of can say we've never seen a Tinc in a tree before! You mentioned a plexiglass top. Plexiglass can rapidly warp with moisture. Maybe that won't matter with a bigger frog like a Tinc but keep an eye on it. Heard about too many losses from escapees. I always use glass.


----------

